# The next watch by Draken: the Peregrine Pilot Watch



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

I am very excited to share my next watch design - the Peregrine Pilot watch.

This is something I have been working on in the background while the Tugela was getting off the ground.

It has a similar case to the Tugela (with its tapered sides), but is a bit more traditional in dial design. You could say it is inspired by vintage Flieger watches. The point of difference with the Peregrine is it's hidden feature - the power reserve indicator. The watch will use the Miyota 9130 automatic movement with power reserve indicator. The logo will be cut out of the dial, and behind the dial is a lumed disk. As the watch is wound to reach full power reserve, the Draken logo will turn from orange to white. I will share more details about this in the near future.

The watch will come in 2 different dial styles (black and full-lumed) and 2 different case styles (DLC black and bead blasted)

Dimensions are as follows:


Diameter: 44mm
Lug to lug: 50mm
Lugs: 22mm

Other features include:

316L stainless steel case (bead blasted or black DLC coated)
An exhibition case back with decorated rotor
BGW9 Lumed dial and hands
Viton o-ring gasket
100m water resistance
Double domed sapphire crystal
3 strap options: leather, canvas, and sailcloth

Would love to hear your feedback.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

The blue accents don't really suit it well, it's also slightly too big. Can't see much of a point to the non-lumed version, that's where it completely loses its tool watch nature.


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

mkws said:


> The blue accents don't really suit it well, it's also slightly too big. Can't see much of a point to the non-lumed version, that's where it completely loses its tool watch nature.


Many tool watches go a lot bigger than this. I should clarify: the black dial has lumed indices, the white dial is fully lumed with black indices.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

The final renders for the Draken Peregrine. Please feel free to leave feedback or comments. 









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

pretty shiny renders for a bead blasted case
I like what I see, but there are two things that are not really clear:
- how exactly will the power reserve indication look
- how will it sit on the wrist with this lugs. you can't really say they "hug" the wrist

there's also a bit of inconsistency within the markers. I'd have triangle at 12 printed in blue or triangles at 3-6-9 applied


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

I know you can't make dozens of variations, but I would love to see a black case and blue dial render. Maybe the same blue as the second habd, bug then change the second hand to white?


----------



## oceansaber (Mar 6, 2017)

The marker at the 12 isn't consistent in design with the rest (1, 2, 4...etc.), as the others are a bit too long for my taste (i.e. they should all be equal in length)

Also, +1 on seeing a render or animation of how the power reserve indicator would work


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

oceansaber said:


> The marker at the 12 isn't consistent in design with the rest (1, 2, 4...etc.), as the others are a bit too long for my taste (i.e. they should all be equal in length)
> 
> Also, +1 on seeing a render or animation of how the power reserve indicator would work


Here's a link: 




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## DrFrancky (Mar 29, 2017)

Amazing job with the power reserver! Well done!


----------



## ajsthe3 (Feb 17, 2013)

While this watch just isn't my style, the PR execution is amazing. Kudos!


----------



## Super Fuzz (Sep 21, 2016)

I think the dial and hands look great!


----------



## smittya (Feb 4, 2015)

Love the fully lumed dial. May I please ask... will the lugs be drilled and will the crown be screw down?


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

smittya said:


> Love the fully lumed dial. May I please ask... will the lugs be drilled and will the crown be screw down?


The crown will be screw down. The lugs won't be drilled.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## smittya (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Pity about the lugs as the watch design to me calls for frequent strap changes. Really like your U-Tube video on the power indicator. For the fully lumed face will it be the same as the black face?


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

smittya said:


> Thanks for the info. Pity about the lugs as the watch design to me calls for frequent strap changes. Really like your U-Tube video on the power indicator. For the fully lumed face will it be the same as the black face?


Thanks. Yes.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

Some early prototype photos









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

A few more photos of the Peregrine prototypes









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi all. I have been working hard on the launch campaign for the Draken Peregrine. We just released the launch video. Enjoy.






Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

Mike looking forward to seeing how this goes. I like what you have done with the power reserve indicator and I like the overall design. Are you going to Kickstarter or? 
Kevin


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi all. Just an update. We will hopefully launch on Kickstarter next week! Earlybird price will be around US$300. Sign up for the newsletter at drakenwatches.com to be first in line for the launch.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

I will likely be in for the full-lume, though I wish it was 42mm. Hope it's bright!

I like how the power-reserve indicator is lumed too (although that's less striking on the full lume dial).

EDIT: kickstarter now live, but I'm worried about the lume quality. The photos on KS don't inspire confidence, nor the statement that they might switch to C3.

Here's a video of the lume on the forthcoming Obris-Morgan Infinity:





Also compare the Boschett Harpoon full-lume dial:


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

In the end I did not back this. I just checked KS to see how it was going, and learned that the project was canceled on Sept.20. Reason:


> Our campaign got off to a good start, but it has begun to lose momentum. We have made the decision to cancel the Kickstarter and rethink our marketing strategy. ...
> 
> The Peregrine will certainly be back and the campaign will be better than before. We still believe this is an incredible watch, but it's not getting the attention it deserves. We have a few ideas on how to make the launch more successful, but we are of course open to suggestions. If you have any feedback on the campaign please do let us know ...


OK, if you bring it back, I will be interested if you can convince me that you will have bright, high-quality lume comparable to Boschett.

I would also ideally like a 42mm case and a lees protruding crown ...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I really, really wanted to back this one but the costs turned out to be higher than I had expected, especially with overseas shipping added in. It just wasn't in the cards at the time. We'll see how the new campaign goes


----------



## futat2 (Sep 14, 2017)

I am really interested in this watch, I think it looks great and will be waiting for the new Kick start. Will you be offering maintenance services or will those need to be completed thru another company?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I pledged and I will pledge again once they go on sale again. love the choice of hourly/minute hands and overall design, caseback, etc... 44mm is on larger side but doable and attractive, although 42mm and lug-to-lug of 50 or less would probably get more prospective buyers attention . Price also seemed reasonable


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Back up on ks:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tugela/the-draken-peregrine-automatic-pilot-watch

Lume is now superluminova X1 C3.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

Fully funded in 7 hours. Excited to see the final product and if it reaches any of the benchmarks for extras.
Kevin


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guys. Been a while since I checked in on here. The campaign is going well and has reached its goal. We are pushing hard to keep the pledges coming in.

Thanks to those that backed the campaign. We are doing our best to make this watch as awesome as possible. I am still waiting for the updated samples to arrive, but I think the X1 C3 lume will be a big improvement. We'll post some more photos once we have them. We've also made the crown slightly shorter for a more comfortable wear. 

Regards a maintenance service - if there is a problem outside of the warranty, you will have to take it to your local watch repair unless you are based in Australia or New Zealand in which case we will be able to manage any repairs in Auckland.

Regards the price - this is the most affordable watch with a 28,800hz movement with a power reserve indicator built in this way, that you will find. There is an ETA movement that could have worked, but it would have cost 3 times as much as the Miyota. The Miyota is still a damn good movement in my opinion, probably on par with a STP SW200. Many people have said its an expensive watch, but its actually really affordable for what you are getting.


----------



## sachan (Apr 10, 2018)

I would love to see white/silver version with strong orange leather belt!


----------

